# يا جماعه



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

يا جماعه:t14:  الاقتراح ده يمكن يكون قوي شويه
لو اتعمل منتدي التأملات الروحي ياريت لو وافقتم علي الكلام ده هبقي مسرور جدا جدا
وعايز تفيدوني بالرد
شكرا
 :t14: اخوكم انطون:t14:


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2005)

بجد فكرة حلوة اوى 

وجديدة 

اية الافكار الجميلة دى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا شكرا يا مايكل ويارب اكون افدت المنتدي بفكره جديده


----------



## ميرنا (31 ديسمبر 2005)

فعلا فكره حلوه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 ديسمبر 2005)

فكرة رائعة انتطون
شكرا عليها واخرج باقية مبدعاتك يا نجم


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2005)

احنا عاملين منتدى المرشد الروحي, الي يشبه في حد كبير, و المنتدى سيطلق في اول يوم من السنة


----------



## ماريان (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*فكرة كويسة جدا جدا*
*انا موافقة يارب تتنفذ*


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2006)

شكرا لكل من افادني بالاهتمام في الردود دي الف شكر وبالاخص ميروك ومايكل وميرنا ومريان وكيرو كنجووو


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*هيبقى شىء رائع*


----------

